#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  alguém tem a iso Elastix-4.0.76

## Bruno

Boa Tarde
O elastix simplesmente tirou a versão 4 do ar pra empurrar a 5
eu apaguei minha iso agora não encontro em lugar algum pra fazer download 

alguem tem ????

----------


## Bruno

:Banghead:

----------


## jorgilson

Essa serve http://smbserver.frankfurt.de.velia....-10Feb2016.iso

----------


## Bruno

> Essa serve http://smbserver.frankfurt.de.velia....-10Feb2016.iso


Bom dia
Este eu fiz o download ontem e funcionou, alias foi o único que encontrei não é o ultimo mais vai ajudar

----------


## dmarcio

Tenho a 4.0.74 (64), ainda precisa?

----------


## cirotoscano

Alguém ainda tem e pode compartilhar? Não achei em nenhum lugar mesmo. Triste isso!

----------


## Bruno

eu coonsegui kkkk
segue o link kkkk
ftp://ftp.datafibra.com.br/pub/Elast...-05Sep2016.iso

----------


## leobevi

Existe uma comunidade que está dando andamento ao elastix anterior a versão 5, http://www.issabel.org/ a interface e as funcionalidades são iguais o que muda é o nome para Issabel.

----------


## avatar52

Interessante Leobevi, aqui usamos a última versão que saiu do Elastix, e agora precisamos montar um novo e vou usar esse Issabel. 

Valeu!

----------


## leobevi

O elastix foi comprado pela 3cx e só estão disponibilizando a versão 5 e estão cobrando pelo sistema, se não me engano ela é free somente para 8 chamadas simultâneas. Veio a comunidade Issabel que são vários colaboradores que estão melhorando gratuitamente o antigo elastix, as funcionalidades são as mesmas, só muda o nome.

----------


## MrGravetto

Vi que o Elastix 5 não dá suporte a placas que são integradas as máquinas, sendo necessário um ATA.. Nesta que a comunidade está dando continuidade, está no mesmo padrão ou ainda aceita placas?

Ex.: TDM400

----------


## leobevi

Sim, reconhece automaticamente como era no elastix. quando vc instalar o sistema vai ver que é igual

----------

